# Should there be Entrance Exams for Teachers???



## techmaniack (Feb 26, 2010)

My question is straight and simple, Shoul there be Entrance Exams for Faculties of Engg and Medical???


----------



## nashpd (Mar 5, 2010)

Accountability always helps...and having a measuring rod definitely does.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2010)

they should kick reserved and donation seats first


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 22, 2010)

nashpd said:


> Accountability always helps...and having a measuring rod definitely does.



To be honest, they should.......science faculty members do have to give an entrance test to teach in college (unless he/she has done research of some kind or an M.Phil/Ph.D which indicates that he/she knows his/her stuff to some degree). This entrance test however was only recently implemented and thus it will take a few years for the benefits to reach students.

However, there is no such test for engineering or medical teachers.......The main problem is that right now all the colleges are having trouble finding good faculty because most of the good engineers go for job, and the rest also look for some industrial job. Not many people really want to be teachers (do I need to explain why? ). Therefore, for the time being most of the colleges (except IIT, BITS, AIIMS etc.) have adopted a "take what you can get" strategy. There's simply no choice because quite a significant amount of engineering faculty will fail any test given to them. And if they are let go, colleges will be left with vastly insufficient faculty. Therefore, at least till standards improve, the colleges have adopted a "take what you get" approach to hiring of faculty......

This will always be a problem with professional courses, you cannot do much about it but hope that the situation improves with time.


----------



## kai0 (Sep 7, 2010)

yep there should be.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 13, 2010)

Well in my opinion it should be done.Because comparing the faculty of today and the past years lot of difference have been noticed.Today the well qualified teachers are less available and new staff even don't have that much of knowledge.Result is students suffer at last.


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 3, 2010)

There should be entrance test for school teachers as well. I have observed that many teachers join schools only for timepass and not for teaching. They spend time gossiping.


----------



## redhat (Nov 21, 2010)

> Therefore, for the time being most of the colleges (except IIT, BITS, AIIMS etc.) have adopted a "take what you can get" strategy.


Even the IIT's have a large vacancy for qualified teachers. IIT-B has over 50 vacancies in the Faculty area!!
But there must be an entrance exam for teachers and it must not be limited to their qualification in their field(Like a Ph.D or something) but an entrance test to determine whether they can teach well or not too. This is because in my Institute(BITS-Pilani) I see a lot of well qualified teachers, everyone has done a Ph.D n all but many don't know how to teach well, they can't impart the knowledge they have and even that affects us...


----------



## Jerin (Jan 5, 2011)

Why should we have entrance for each and everything ? These institutions are making money out of thin air , due to this.

For job again entrance, it will foolish. One person spends so much to reach that level, again he has to prove that he knows something ! It will be a bizarre situation.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 6, 2011)

teachers should also face the hardships that we face and through that we could get the best faculty out


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 15, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> teachers should also face the hardships that we face and through that we could get the best faculty out



To be honest, I think teachers' hardships are/were worse than ours. Any entrance test for them cannot and should not be the same as the entrance tests we students face. Teachers require a different kind of entrance test......


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 5, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> To be honest, I think teachers' hardships are/were worse than ours. Any entrance test for them cannot and should not be the same as the entrance tests we students face. Teachers require a different kind of entrance test......



delhi govt has started an teacher eligibilty test , candidate must clear it to teach in a delhi schoool from this year , 70% of the candidates failed!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 6, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> delhi govt has started an teacher eligibilty test , candidate must clear it to teach in a delhi schoool from this year , 70% of the candidates failed!!



AFAIK this test is only for primary school and below and my earlier posts were in reference to graduate degrees. The school teachers are even worse and extremely unqualified. It is no surprise that they failed.

Actually, if you look at the way board exam papers are corrected then it becomes even more obvious. There's not much to be done about it, the fact is that if these failed teachers are not allowed to teach, the country will have a major shortage in teachers.

*Also, one thing the whole country needs to realize is that just because a candidate does not clear an exam does not mean he cannot do the job at all. Exam and reality are very different things.*

So what we need is special training for these teachers rather than just throwing them out based on some test (at least till the situation improves).


----------



## Land rover (Apr 30, 2011)

For everyone's attention,  there is already a Nation Eligibility Test(NET) and State Eligibility Test (SET) to hire teachers for universities.

Only for primary and the secondary level there is some flexibility as there is huge shortage of qualified teachers.


----------

